# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  MacBook IOS - Probleme

## dardanii

Kam nje lap top MacBook per momentin kam te instaluar Windows 7, me kete sistem operativ nuk me bejn shum gjera si : kamera, zeri , etj.
Dua qe te kaloj ne nje nga modelet e Linux kam provuar disa prej tyre por nuk me benin.
Ka mundsi ta beje kete lap top me dy sisteme operative dmth me Linux dhe Windows,

Gjithashtu kam degjuar se eshte nje lloj programi qe gjen driverat per MacBook me Windows.

Me tmira .

----------


## autotune

MacBook IOS - Probleme ,  don te thuash Mac OS X e jo iOS?
perdor Bootcamp per te instaluar Windows ne Macbook http://www.apple.com/support/bootcamp/

----------


## dardanii

Po ate desha te thoja.
Instalova windows 7 gjeta nje program per drivera dhe punon shume mire, por tash dua ta instaloj edhe nje linux qfar do qoft, kam mundesi ta bej me dy sisteme operative.

----------


## autotune

Ne fakt ti ke tash me 2 sisteme dhe kerkon te tretin Triple Boot , Mac OS/Windows/Linux. Mue mu dukte i tepert Windows e leje edhe Linux ne Macbook por kjo esht e mundur me rEFIt http://refit.sourceforge.net/ shiko ketu: http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to...-camp-required ose me mire kerko ne google tutoriale te ngjajshme me triple boot , nuk te ndihmoj me shume me duhet te fellohem shume, jam pertac :S, esht kogja e komplikum dhe i gjat ky proces.

----------

